# Shared-space in your city!



## snoxey (Apr 12, 2012)

So i stared this thread so that each can show examples of this new urban practice in their cities. 

You can post pictures, shared spaces that worked, didn't work, so both positive and negative examples, if shared spaces even exist in your law etc.

So i am going to star with Ljubljana. We do not (yet) have any regulations regarding shared space in our law, so no sign that would describe such traffic regulation. Yet our city has decided that it's gonna change the main city street into a shared space in the lenght of aprox. 500m. The problems that arise are such:

-This is the main bus arterial in the city (13 bus lines)
- A lot of taxis
-Till now cycling wasn't allowed but a lot of cyclers are going to use it
- A lot of pedestrians

The city has tried an experiment before and the results are mixed. Traffic lights were turned off ( but are now back on), cars were banned, pedestrians had the right of way and bus travel time increased. But still the city has pushed forward the project so we can expect a full blown redesign later this year.

So in the final verison there will be no traffic lights, no street crossings, only buses, guests of hotel Slon, taxis will be allowed and also cyclers and everything will be on the same layer so no curbs etc.

Before and after (after meaning the middle stage):


















Renders for the final version (non official):









(when we get official renders i'm gonna replace this pic.)

Now post your examples!


----------



## zakir500 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice pictures of this city . I like it.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

We have some areas where bicycles and pedestrians mix, but not together with cars. But shared spaces are scarce here.


----------



## snoxey (Apr 12, 2012)

A really great video i stumbled upon from UK, where a very busy junction was transformed into a shared-space. Who would have thought that it would actually work!






Skip to 7:40 for the final version of the junction!


----------



## atifali (Sep 12, 2014)

ncie post vry nice :banana:


----------



## shilpa2014 (Aug 28, 2014)

Photo attachments are nice, thank you for this post...


----------



## hadiaali (Sep 23, 2014)

nice done this one is really awesome... i appreciate your work
Al Reef Villas Abu Dhabi


----------



## hilton4 (Sep 27, 2014)

I came from third world country there is no clean road dirty water always you seen on road it is very difficult to clear it. These road looks like as 3D games that are played all over the world.


----------



## snoxey (Apr 12, 2012)

Well yes actually many shared-spaces remind me of the mayhem that arises on the junctions in 3rd world countries . I have heard that Mariahilfer strasse in Vienna has been transformed in to some kind of shared-space design. I would appreciate if someone who is familiar (lives in Vienna?) would present the project!


----------



## hadiaali (Sep 23, 2014)

the thereat is going on so nicely... the discussion is so good and also all member are rock..... keep discussion.


----------

